#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  EnergyPlus

## dn102

Δωρεάν πρόγραμμα ενεργειακής μελέτης κτιρίων.Δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμο για μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ διότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη πλατφόρμα του ΤΕΕ, αλλά αξίζει να το δοκιμάσετε.Δίνει δωρεάν και όλα τα updates

ΕΔΩ

----------

Xάρης

----------

